
Shocking opulence revealed as Ukraine leader flees home - ytNumbers
http://news.yahoo.com/shocking-opulence-revealed-ukraine-leader-flees-home-185249634.html
======
leggo2m
If by shocking they mean not shocking at all, and very similar to the level of
opulence at the White House, then yes.

~~~
gwern
Not a very flattering comparison. The USA is how many times wealthier per
capita?

